# Cube LTD Comp 2010 oder LTD Pro 2009 ?



## mr_bombastic (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und möchte mit dem Mountainbiken beginnen. Habe mich schon sehr in die Materie eingelesen und bin auch schon etwas rumgefahren. 

Ich kann mich zwischen 2 Fahrrädern nicht entscheiden:

dem *Cube LTD Comp 2010* für 700 EUR + Getränkehalter

oder

dem *Cube LTD Pro 2009* für 720 EUR

Die Komponenten des 2009 sind natürlich teilweise besser, aber wie sieht es mit dem Rahmen aus. Dieser soll sich ja beim 2010 Modell deutlich gebessert haben. Soll ich beim LTD Comp 2010 bleiben oder lieber in das Pro 09 investieren? 

1750 Gramm wiegt der Rahmen aus dem Jahre 2009 im schwarzen Gewant (16 Zoll). Was das neue Modell genau wiegt weiß ich nicht.

Bitte Helft mir bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Tafkas (25. April 2010)

An deiner Stelle würde ich das LTD Pro 2009 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_bombastic (25. April 2010)

Hm und warum? Weist du vielleicht wie die Rahmen im vergleich zueinander sind? Oder sind die Änderungen nicht der rede wert?


----------



## dusi__ (26. April 2010)

also wenn ich mir die ausstattungen so ansehe und da ich selbst ein LTD Pro 09 fahrer bin, kann ich eigentlich auch nur zum 09Â´er raten.

habe damit keinerlei probleme und die 20â¬ machen den braten nicht fett 

und ich glaube da hat sich nicht wirklich viel am rahmen getan ausser das das 10Â´er modell eher dreieckig gestalltet ist. aber obs solche vorteile bringt? man weiss es nicht.

die Geo ist aber ziemlich gleich.


----------



## mr_bombastic (26. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Habe soeben nochmal mit dem Dealer telefoniert und sie haben das 2009er Pro Modell nicht mehr in 16"  (zu früh gefreut). 

Für 780 EUR + 15 EUR Vesand würde ich das 2010er LTD Pro bekommen, aber da bleibe ich lieber beim LTD Comp + Getränkehalter + Versand für 700EUR und tausche irgendwann mal die Gabel gegen eine Rock Shox Recon ein.

Die 2010er Modelle LTD Pro und Comp unterscheiden sich ja scheinbar nur durch die Gabel. Der Rahmen und die anderen Teile sind absolut identlisch. Selbst die Aufschriften sind identisch. 

Ich denke das wird die richtige Entscheidung gewesen sein.


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. April 2010)

in 16" ? 

man bist du nen kleiner bursche 


nichts für ungut *undweg*


----------



## mr_bombastic (26. April 2010)

bin 170 cm groß (klein) . Schritthöhe ca 75 cm. 18" ist mir persönlich zu groß würde aber gerade noch gehn. bevor ich mir die Ei** aufschlage fahre ich lieber eine größe kleiner. der händler hats mir auch empfohlen .


----------



## Hoenes84 (26. April 2010)

Hey,
darf man Fragen wär dein Händler ist? Bin auch an beiden Modellen interessiert!

MFG


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. April 2010)

wir wärs mit nem WLS Rahmen ? dann ist das thema eier auch gegessen


----------



## mr_bombastic (26. April 2010)

ich kaufe bei mir in der ortschaft bei einem händler. also nicht im internet. Das geschäft heißt sb-bikes. Ansonsten ruf mal bei MHW Bikes oder Fun Corner an. Die machen auch ganz gute preise.


----------



## Hoenes84 (26. April 2010)

mr_bombastic schrieb:


> ich kaufe bei mir in der ortschaft bei einem händler. also nicht im internet. Das geschäft heißt sb-bikes. Ansonsten ruf mal bei MHW Bikes oder Fun Corner an. Die machen auch ganz gute preise.


 

*Cube LTD Comp 2010* für 700 EUR + Getränkehalter

Also der Preis ist Wahnsinn. Für den Preis hat es keiner online stehen. Hat dein Händler auch ne Homepage oder kannst du mir ne Telefonnummer geben? Überall wo ich geschaut hab kostet es 799  fix. Auch mein örtlicher Händler (Multicycle) kann nix mehr am Preis machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_bombastic (26. April 2010)

das wird dir nix bringen weil der händler nicht versendet. bei mhw habe ich mit verhandeln gute ergebnisse erzielt. versuch es dort mal.


----------



## DerFelix. (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
würde dir klar das LTD Pro 2009 empfehlen. Erstens hat es eine besser UAsstattung/besonders Bremse &Gabel), sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus und du kannst da es ein 2009er Modell ist viel beim Preis machen. Außerdem fahre ich das LTD Pro selbst und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mr_bombastic (12. Juni 2010)

Lese bitte den Thread genauer durch. Ist erstens schon etwas alt und zweitens hat sich die Sache mit dem 2009 LTD Pro erledigt. Ansonsten hätte ich es mir wohl geholt. Es ist wie gesagt das LTD Comp 2010 geworden und ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Auch hat es sich schon bewährt bei meinem örtlichen Händler und nicht im Internet gekauft zu haben.


----------

